# S.Altuvei or S.Compressus?



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

S.Altuvei or S.Compressus


























Thanks!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

compress.. never seen an altuvie with redd gill plates


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Compress


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. altuvei does have red on the gills. However the belly pattern and number of spots/bars is equivalent to S. compressus. To know for sure, you would need locality. S. altuvei is known only from Venezuela.


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

compress


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

id say compressus also..................


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree with everyone, s. compressus.


----------

